# Diamonds in Labor!! She's kidded!



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm hoping the babies are okay she is my one doe that had listerosis and survived. I'm hoping the kids will be fine but I'm just thrilled she's alive. If they are alive and well they are going to need special names I'm thinking.

She had a boy and a girl. She laid on the boy and squished him before i got out there to help her. I had to help her with the girl she was coming out backwards. But mommy and baby seem to be doing just fine now. I didn't have to pull very hard she slid out very quickly. Diamond had been through a lot this month so I helped her so she wouldn't get exhausted. The little girl is already trying to stand. She's needs a special name for her registration papers. I'll post photos after she's dried off more.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Diamonds in Labor!!*

Awwww she's sooooo pretty! I love her face and color! I hope everything goes smoothly for her!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sherry...I'm so sorry you lost the boy... :hug: Glad to hear that Diamond and her daughter are doing well.... "Special" names that came to mind...Faith


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww I am so sorry about the loss, so sad. So glad to hear mama and daughter are doing fine and can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you lost the boy, but I'm really glad to hear that momma and the little girl made it through okay. Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too... am so sorry for the loss of the baby boy.....  :hug: 



Glad everything else is Good... congrats :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Diamonds in Labor!! She's kidded! Picture added*

We weighed the little darling and she's 6 1/2 pounds not bad for a 1st time mommy that's been sick this month. She wasn't due till the 26th of this month so she's a little early.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! I love the smudge on her forehead. Reminds me of a cloud or flower


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks you can't see it in the photo but she has a little bit of brown on her right rear leg. And she has perfect teat structure of 1/1 her mom has 2/2 so we were thrilled that didn't pass on.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute little Doeling.....so worth the wait.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! I'm just beyond thrilled. I'm happy to have an alive doe and doeling. I wish the boy would of made it but I'll take what I can get after all she's been through. I'm hoping she's strong enough to raise her. But if not I'll bottle feed her. We've been holding her up for short periods of time. And she's really trying to get up on her own now. But she's still a little weak from the listeriosis. 

Can anyone point me to a good thread on how much to feed a newborn boer. We had some frozen colostrum I've been feeding her thawed of course. She's had around 24 cc's of colostrum so far. She hates the nipples on the bottle we have so I might try an old baby bottle instead.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh what an angel face!    Congrats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats on the little doe. I am not sure how much she should have right now sorry.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww....sooo adorable!  Congratulations!!! :stars:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone! She is going to test my patience, she wants to nurse but can't figure it out quite yet. And hates when we try to help her. I've been bottle feeding her till mom gets on her feet good and strong.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Look at those ears she is really cute. I can not wait till mine kid. I am in the home stretch I only have 18 more days and you know they are going to drag by.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Roger she's getting better with her bottle. I have quite a few miserable looking does in my barn right now. My 1 nubian is laying around moaning. Here's a dried off photo of her, she needs a name. Diamond's girl isn't cutting it. lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I would go with jewelry stone names
Ruby (which you already have)
Emerald
Pearl
Sapphire
Topaz
Tanzanite
Amethyst
Jade
Cubic Zirconia (I like this since her dam is Diamond LOL)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats! Cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sherry....I do hope that Diamond will be well enough to care for her baby but if you are wanting her to be able to feed her, you will need to milk her to keep her supply going so that baby will have it when she's able to nurse her, if mama isn't "getting rid" of the milk in her udder, her system will tell her it's not needed and she will dry up.

Ruby sounds like a pretty name for a Diamond baby


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Grats she is gorgeous  I think Precious would be a perfect name for her. I'm sorry about the boy.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Good news baby is nursing mom while she's laying down. It's not easy but one of us goes out and helps her nurse mommy making sure to switch sides each time. She's got her strength back in her rear legs she just wobbly on her fronts ones. She's getting stronger everyday. I think the weight of the pregnancy was slowing her down on getting back up. 

Roger I love jewels names.. we have Ruby, Diamond and Pearl but I think she needs a name to go with her and her mommies fight to live. 

Liz- yeah I was going to milk her this morning but the little one has figured out how to nurse so i'll just let her do it and give her some help. Much easier  Maybe I should have milked her some yesterday but mommy was so tired from delivery I didn't wanna have to fight with her to do it. We had some frozen colostrum so we decided to use that to get her started good and let mommy rest a little. But thanks for the reminder.


----------



## concobabe5 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congratulations! She is adorable! We had a doeling barely make it earlier this year (My husband even had to do CPR) and we named her Hope. Faith is another good name.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

How about the name star? She has a really nice star on her forehead and I think it will go good with diamond.

It is good that she is doing better and nursing. Congratz on your new girl!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Congrats on the little one! She's adorable!  Name ideas:

Joy (You're joyful that she and Diamond are alive)
Charity (Just cause it's a pretty name  )
Star of Bethlehem (Since she's born so near Christmas)
New Hope 
Precious (She had a difficult time so she's even more precious)
Christmas gift
Tell me if you like any of them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Liz has great advice.... :thumb: 

Glad the baby is nursing from Momma.... :leap: she is so adorable.... :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

concobabe5- wow how scary glad hubby was able to revive the little one. I wish that would of helped the little boy. I didn't try mouth to mouth but i did try to rub and revive him. 

Love all the name suggestions keep them coming even though I am liking the name New Hope for some reason the most.

Everyone has wonderful advice and suggestions on here. I'm glad I stumbled upon this forum. 

Thanks we are quite smitten with her, but it's hard not to wanna cuddle the babies. I'm getting excited for the rest to kid. She's starting to stand pretty broad on those front legs I'm hoping she'll be a big girl.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :hug: :thumb:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, I'm really glad you like the name!!  BTW, I just love her ears.... ;0)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Congrats she sure is a cutie!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Her ears are so soft and velvet like feeling. Well we've come up with an official name.

Meet BOE Diamond's New Hope (Hope)


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

by GOAT I love that name   She looks darling and she'll be great for you I hope!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! 1 named and not sure how many more to go.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love the name... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That is a great name.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks I love the name also which I could take credit for it but it was Frosty1 suggestion.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## Ebony Queen (Oct 8, 2011)

What a little cutie pie! Want!!!!!!!!!   Glad to hear little girls doing alright as well as momma. Sorry to hear the boy couldn't be saved before ou got there.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! We are still going out about every 4 hours and helping her nurse but it's worth it. I was sad we lost him also he was cute had a big patch of brown in the middle of his back.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh, I love the name!! I'm proud that you liked one of my name ideas enough to use it on the little girl. She is SO adorable!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions. I read the names off to my daughter and she loved that one as well. Might use some of the others for some of the other kids especially since some are due at Christmas.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I have another thread trying to name some doelings and since your good at naming them why don't you give them a try if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

:stars: Congratulations! She is adorable and I am so happy that New Hope and her Mom are doing well. What a cool Christmas gift!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Best gift an animal lover could get  Poor mommy baby is climbing all over her wanting to play. I hope someone else kids soon so she has a play mate. She's going to drive mommy nuts until that happens. lol


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd be glad to help name the doelings!! Heading over there now!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Love her name  Congrats! Sorry about the buckling though


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm extremely sorry for your loss of the lil' buckling. The same thing almost happened to me; thank god I was there though. So my doe was giving birth, a FF; she had triplets. Well the first one was a tiny tiny little doeling and when she popped her out Dahlia basically sat right on her. Being the crazy goat lady that I frantically shoved Dahlia away and took the baby away also. The doeing was alright.. but soo weak. She weighed like 1 or 2 lbs. The boy that came out next was gigantic of course and than another doeling that was regular sized.
Well anyways.. it doesn't take much to get me off topic! Congrats on your healthy doeling, she is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks VincekFarm after everything Diamond went through i'm just happy she's still around and we have a cute doeling from her. It's fun to get off topic I do that all the time.


----------

